# Do I change my van?



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

I am toying with the idea of downsizing the Motorhome, selling my car and having a smaller van that I can also use daily. 
We just don't use the van as much as I would like to and wonder what vans in the smaller size are worth a look at? 
I thought about a T5 but they don't have a bathroom so something a little bigger perhaps but still must be of a size that will fit into car park spaces etc
Maybe a van conversion?
What do you guys have?

Lotty
:cheers:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Good idea Lotty.  Then you can give this poor old pensioner your old one.:dance:


----------



## robjk (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Lotty I have taken my car off the road as a trial and using van full time, As I only work part time and car did 1500 miles last year.
popping to the local shops needs a bit more thought and we have managed for 6 weeks without the car, making me a bit fitter as I now walk more.

Rob


----------



## nij (Aug 3, 2012)

A bathroom isnt the be all and end all (unless you have to shower EVERY day lol) - I like the romahome vans (based on a Citroen Expert), very well laid out and roomy for what they are (probably more room than our T25).


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2012)

you can have what ever you like .t5 could be nmade to have it all . an ldv convoy can have it so anything similar size can.


----------



## n brown (Aug 3, 2012)

swb transit or sprinter,same headroom just shorter,you'd be surprised what you can get in them.how many are you including dogs?saying that,i'm happy to use my lwb every day,no real problem


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 3, 2012)

lotty they do a traffic .nissan and something else all the same van with a shower  but the only problem you will have with downsizing is that coming down in size you will find that you cant fit all your shoes and handbags into them as they dont come with shoeracksa nd the other thing is a comfy size bed ok you could go for a romahome with a shower but they look ugly


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

nij said:


> A bathroom isnt the be all and end all (unless you have to shower EVERY day lol)).





Baby wipes are a girls best friend  I'm just not into sitting on the loo while my hubby is trying to cook me tea in the same space, lol :scared::lol-049:


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

n brown said:


> swb transit or sprinter,same headroom just shorter,you'd be surprised what you can get in them.how many are you including dogs?saying that,i'm happy to use my lwb every day,no real problem



There's only me and hubby and one medium size dog (who grows to the size of a great dane when he's sleeping, lol)


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> lotty they do a traffic .nissan and something else all the same van with a shower  but the only problem you will have with downsizing is that coming down in size you will find that you cant fit all your shoes and handbags into them as they dont come with shoeracksa nd the other thing is a comfy size bed ok you could go for a romahome with a shower but they look ugly




No space for shoes!!!! That's it, we need a bigger van!


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2012)

hi lotty try a google for a devon conversion . they do renault and others . they used to do convoys . my mate sort of copied one . had a high bed at the rear to give more garage space . shower and toilet . cooker sink the other side both the drivers and the twin passenger seat was made to turn round easily on a swivel . similar to the devon jobbie .


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi lotty try a google for a devon conversion . they do renault and others . they used to do convoys . my mate sort of copied one . had a high bed at the rear to give more garage space . shower and toilet . cooker sink the other side both the drivers and the twin passenger seat was made to turn round easily on a swivel . similar to the devon jobbie .



Thanks Alan will take a look


----------



## markymo (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Lotty take a look at the hymer Exsis-i this baby has everthing you need full bathroom  it's a A class so has a drop down ready made bed and divers like a car


----------



## Robmac (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Lotty,

If you go for a smaller Van, I would go for a decent awning to give you more scope and flexibility, obviously this would not be useable in some wildcamping scenarios, but would give you more options on Cl's etc.


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

markymo said:


> View attachment 7126Hi Lotty take a look at the hymer Exsis-i this baby has everthing you need full bathroom  it's a A class so has a drop down ready made bed and divers like a carView attachment 7125



Hmm, hubby quite likes the hymers after we had a nose inside one while on holiday recently. The pull down bed over the cab saves space in the back so gives good size seating. 
Do you know the length of them?


----------



## Doodles (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a trafic which has a shower and loo in it  all you need to do is find a return spring


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2012)

hi lotty the monte carlo is the type . and style i mean. 
be even nicer built on a renault mascot .then it would have rear wheel drive. 
these do go up to good weights about 6.5 ton if needed . 
size is the same just can carry more.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 3, 2012)

lotty said:


> No space for shoes!!!! That's it, we need a bigger van!



Lotty: the Imelda Marcos of wild camping :lol-053:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 3, 2012)

... and if anyone starts saying I'm "off topic" I'll chuck me collection of welly boots at 'em :lol-049:


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi lotty the monte carlo is the type . and style i mean.
> be even nicer built on a renault mascot .then it would have rear wheel drive.
> these do go up to good weights about 6.5 ton if needed .
> size is the same just can carry more.




Thanks Alan,
The extra weight might be a good thing for the extra shoe weight! Lol


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Lotty: the Imelda Marcos of wild camping :lol-053:



I've just moved house and only have 3 suitcases full of shoes!! That's not excessive is it :scared:

You know in jaws when they say "we need a bigger boat". 
Well it's "we need a bigger van" :lol-049:


----------



## nij (Aug 3, 2012)

lotty said:


> Baby wipes are a girls best friend  I'm just not into sitting on the loo while my hubby is trying to cook me tea in the same space, lol :scared::lol-049:



BBQ!!!!! lol
Well make sure you dont need to go when he is gonna be cooking lol


----------



## herbenny (Aug 3, 2012)

lotty said:


> Hmm, hubby quite likes the hymers after we had a nose inside one while on holiday recently. The pull down bed over the cab saves space in the back so gives good size seating.
> Do you know the length of them?



Hi Lotty

I love the Hymers I would buy one tomorrow if I could but then again I think next time it could possibly be a self build.  We have got three lots of transport on the road my car, hubbys, and the van and its crippling us.  One of them has to go and its certainly NOT going to be the van I know that for sure.  We need to think if something before February.......

Hope you find something that you like how exciting.... 

Good luck xx


----------



## markymo (Aug 3, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Hi Lotty
> 
> I love the Hymers I would buy one tomorrow if I could but then again I think next time it could possibly be a self build.  We have got three lots of transport on the road my car, hubbys, and the van and its crippling us.  One of them has to go and its certainly NOT going to be the van I know that for sure.  We need to think if something before February.......
> 
> ...



Hi lotty follow link for full spec

http://www.hymer.ag/medien/pdf/HYMER_EXSIS_VAN_2006_englisch.pdf


----------



## mark61 (Aug 3, 2012)

Huge difference between a T5 and a Mascott.  

How small did you want to go? Although possible, leads to a few compromises fitting washroom into smaller vans.

Forgetting the conversion part, T5's are very nice to drive.


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Hi Lotty
> 
> I love the Hymers I would buy one tomorrow if I could but then again I think next time it could possibly be a self build.  We have got three lots of transport on the road my car, hubbys, and the van and its crippling us.  One of them has to go and its certainly NOT going to be the van I know that for sure.  We need to think if something before February.......
> 
> ...




Hi Jac, 
Yeah it's same for us, 2 cars and the van. The van in storage so extra cost for that too, just seems so excessive for a vehicle we don't use to its full potential? Lots of great suggestions off peeps on here so it's give me lots to think about. 
I hope you find a solution too,
Xx


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2012)

mark61 said:


> Huge difference between a T5 and a Mascott.
> 
> How small did you want to go? Although possible, leads to a few compromises fitting washroom into smaller vans.
> 
> Forgetting the conversion part, T5's are very nice to drive.



I do like the look of the T5's and they are a great size for an everyday vehicle too. The hubby is unsure, great for weekend trips but maybe too small for long trips?


----------



## herbenny (Aug 3, 2012)

lotty said:


> Hi Jac,
> Yeah it's same for us, 2 cars and the van. The van in storage so extra cost for that too, just seems so excessive for a vehicle we don't use to its full potential? Lots of great suggestions off peeps on here so it's give me lots to think about.
> I hope you find a solution too,
> Xx



hmmmm it looks like I am going to have to give up my car ....it will be walking to work in all weathers and on line shopping me thinks..which is no bad thing.  Hubby needs a car as he works away. I will do anything in the world to keep hold of that van, well within reason


----------



## n brown (Aug 3, 2012)

lotty said:


> I do like the look of the T5's and they are a great size for an everyday vehicle too. The hubby is unsure, great for weekend trips but maybe too small for long trips?


it's a stateof mind, i've met a family of 6 in a vw combi,having a great time round europe,getting everybody into bed was a right laugh.what you must realise is that when you're not asleep,eating or on the loo,you're outside!thats what its all about,not sitting in a tin box all day,no matter how posh.the van is just a survival pod.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 3, 2012)

lotty said:


> I do like the look of the T5's and they are a great size for an everyday vehicle too. The hubby is unsure, great for weekend trips but maybe too small for long trips?




There are plenty of people who do long trips in small vans, all comes down to expectations, discipline with packing, etc. All compromises really. No doubt when its raining all weekend, people in small vans wish they were in some great huge RV, and then people with their huge RV's wish they were in a smaller van when they look at mountain passes in the Alps.

As a little kid, all our holidays were in a split screen VW. 6 weeks away in the summer, always wild camped, and getting to Greece in the 60's was a drive and a half, not like today.

My parents best friends had 4 kids, 6 of them in a VW as well, now that was a squeeze.  :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Admin (Aug 3, 2012)

My transit is a long wheel base and I have never had a problem parking it. You have seen in my van and I have a toilet and shower. The bathroom is small but I can shower in there and I am not exactly petite. 

Here is a newer one than mine but I think the bathroom is smaller.

Auto-Sleepers Duetto for sale | Auto-Sleepers Duetto Winchelsea | JC Leisure Winchelsea East Sussex


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2012)

i can back whats said above .we were a family of four my kids grew up in hightop vw,s .i got carried around europe in them as a kid . plus the odd commer or bedford .once in a ford thames . my lad still has a vw t25 as a camper. you can make a shower around the opened back hatch on the rear engined vw,s .personaly i dont like the vw t4 or t5 . totally wrong for me . but often fancy a t2 with the polo engine in the back.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 3, 2012)

well there the other option go for a demountable on a pick that way hubby could use pick for work and you could just mount camper when you need it ok this is amercan site but it will give you some ideas Demountable campers for pickup trucks - stuff about DEMOUNTABLES


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2012)

could go uk ones .i had a couple afew years ago .both suntrekkers . 
ideal on the vw pick up had a little terrace at the back. plus loads of space inside the drop sides as they were designed for the toyota style pick ups really.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 3, 2012)

I quite fancy a Romahome Dimension or an R30, which has a loo and shower, and fits into a parking space...not sure if THREE suitcases of shoes would fit in the Romahome though!! Take a look :-

romahome ae54frl - YouTube

There are a couple on eBay at the moment.

Good luck!!

KP x x


----------



## Gary Johnson (Aug 3, 2012)

I sold my low profile and car and just have the Symbol now, it is on MWB Boxer. There is two of us and a Shih-Tzu and it is just right for us, has a shower in the rear. Everyday use is not a problem , fits into parking bays ok.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 3, 2012)

getting bijou now though.


----------



## Ste (Aug 4, 2012)

This is my Tranny. classed as a LWB, but its more like a MWB, its only 6m ish. Car parks are no real problem, sticks out a bit, but nothing dangerous.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 4, 2012)

rreaspon for demountable is the towing capacity as she would be able to tow a mobile wardrobe bigger than the camper body even imelda marcos would have been proud of


----------



## Robmac (Aug 4, 2012)

Funky Farmer said:


> Good idea Lotty.  Then you can give this *poor old pensioner *your old one.:dance:



Why do you think you're poor at being an old pensioner, I think you're quite good at it


----------



## snowbirds (Aug 4, 2012)

*Fifth wheel*

Hi Lotty,


Have you looked at a fifth wheel.Pickup on front motorhome size on back, only one road tax.

Regards Snowbirds. 






lotty said:


> I am toying with the idea of downsizing the Motorhome, selling my car and having a smaller van that I can also use daily.
> We just don't use the van as much as I would like to and wonder what vans in the smaller size are worth a look at?
> I thought about a T5 but they don't have a bathroom so something a little bigger perhaps but still must be of a size that will fit into car park spafrontces etc
> Maybe a van conversion?
> ...


----------



## vwalan (Aug 4, 2012)

there as been some fairly cheap 5ers on ebay just lately. but dont forget mini artics . with the right set up you can have a very manouverable vehicle . there as been an iveco daily and trailer on recently for less than 3 grand . needed work but would have made a good one .was part converted .


----------



## Firefox (Aug 4, 2012)

lotty said:


> I am toying with the idea of downsizing the Motorhome, selling my car and having a smaller van that I can also use daily.
> We just don't use the van as much as I would like to and wonder what vans in the smaller size are worth a look at?
> I thought about a T5 but they don't have a bathroom so something a little bigger perhaps but still must be of a size that will fit into car park spaces etc
> Maybe a van conversion?
> ...



You want something like mine. The ones in the 5.4 to 5.7m range can have bathrooms and will sqeeze into a parking space.

Mine is 5.4m long (17 ft 6" in the old money)  on the Renualt Master chassis and is my only vehicle. I park at Tescos when it is busy all the time, but it can be tight if the people of both sides are parked right at the edge of their bays. I think Timberland do a conversion on this chassis.

If you have a bathroom in this size van, it will be small though. Like mine is 650x850. It doesn't seem much but I've got a toilet, shower and sink. My toilet slides out of the room into another compartment when not in use.

I would not get a T5 unless it has a high top. You can buy a nice van of the size you want on the Fiat or the Master chassis with headroom built in. I reckon for wilding, headroom and shower is really useful as you often don't have those facilities nearby.


----------



## Oasis (Aug 4, 2012)

Our first van was a Devon conversion - the Sahara, based on a LDV Convoy. Front seats swiveled and made a dinette with the forward facing seats. These also made up into 2 single beds. Next was the loo/shower/washroom on the left and the fridge/cooker/sink on the right. At the rear was a 4 seater dinette that also made up into a double bed.!







See Exeter Caravan Centre » used caravans » ldv caravans » devon-sahara-65syKi for inside pics. The only downside was it did not have an oven.

We spent many happy years in our Sahara!!


----------



## lotty (Aug 4, 2012)

Oasis said:


> Our first van was a Devon conversion - the Sahara, based on a LDV Convoy. Front seats swiveled and made a dinette with the forward facing seats. These also made up into 2 single beds. Next was the loo/shower/washroom on the left and the fridge/cooker/sink on the right. At the rear was a 4 seater dinette that also made up into a double bed.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pic, I like the layout of that with the rear lounge making a big bed


----------



## Firefox (Aug 4, 2012)

I really like the Devon conversion too! And nice touch with the tow car. 

I'm guessing it is around 6m long though... a touch long for easy parking on the mythical busy Tescos run?

You also make a good point about the oven. Mine doesn't have an oven. Just not room to fit one in.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 4, 2012)

hi lotty .thats like the one my mate copied but had a high bed at the back. great vehicles .he only had one front facing seat in the back .but swiveled all the front seats .dual passenger and the drivers .made a very nice compact van. 
he sold it to get a Man truck . but we still think it was a good conversion. 
it started life as a post office delivery van with country minibus at the front. dont think postman pat would expect his van to be on the dakar rally run . or in the sand .but the base vehicles were good peugot motor .later ones had transit lumps .


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Lotty mine is a swb transit and its my only vehicle.  It fits in normal parking spot, and i prefer it for driving to a car cos of the extra height and visibility, feels safer, and more comfy for driving cos more upright position.  it is fine for 2 to spend time in, has toliet , shower (well... tap extends from sink, never actually used it!!) hot water, heater , fromt seat both swivel to face rear 2 seats and can have various cominations with seats extended to make settee etc, really versatile, plus can be 2 single beds or one big double.  There isnt a separate bathroom but can unfold wardrobe door to section off back of van, so totally private, but cant cook at same time time.  I think you just need good toilet manners for these times.. ie if someone is about to make van really smelly it is only polite to remove yoursel for a while and go for a walk!!.  Then you have loads of room to relax , read the paper or whatever you like!!  I really like the fact the van fits anywhere and can go anywhere, I wouldnt want to go much bigger.  If i was changing van the only thing i would like is a bed thats easier to make up.. when its a double theres a lot of fiddling about with lifting floor, arranging cushions etc.  because the van seats are both used in the bed they are not wasted space in the living area, thus reducing overall length,  but using them means the bed has to be partly comprised of them... never going to be your easy rock and roll.  It is such fun planning a new van, just try and see as many as possible to narrow down your wish/ need list... thats if you have time though with moving !!:dance:


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 5, 2012)

lotty said:


> I am toying with the idea of downsizing the Motorhome, selling my car and having a smaller van that I can also use daily.
> We just don't use the van as much as I would like to and wonder what vans in the smaller size are worth a look at?
> I thought about a T5 but they don't have a bathroom so something a little bigger perhaps but still must be of a size that will fit into car park spaces etc
> Maybe a van conversion?
> ...



i'm not sure on prices but why not try hiring one during the quite months for a week, see how you get on, i think the smaller ones are great for weekenders and days out but would you want to spend 2 weeks in France? it depends on how much room you need and could you do with making the bed up everynight? did you see ivecotruckers at the Nav meet, that was fab, think that had a fixed bed but they did that, big decision


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 5, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> i'm not sure on prices but why not try hiring one during the quite months for a week, see how you get on, i think the smaller ones are great for weekenders and days out but would you want to spend 2 weeks in France? it depends on how much room you need and could you do with making the bed up everynight? did you see ivecotruckers at the Nav meet, that was fab, think that had a fixed bed but they did that, big decision



Thats a good idea to try before you buy, maybe you could swap vans for a week dont know about the insurance though


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 5, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Thats a good idea to try before you buy, maybe you could swap vans for a week dont know about the insurance though



That's a good idea Anne, my cousin hired my van for 2 weeks and it cost her £17 on her own insurance, its worth looking at i guess


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 5, 2012)

it'd be great fun trying out loads of vans wouldnt it, and thats really cheap.  Cant see you and Henry and Keisha in mine though somehow!!


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 5, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> it'd be great fun trying out loads of vans wouldnt it, and thats really cheap.  Cant see you and Henry and Keisha in mine though somehow!!




That's true, if i didn't have them i would get rid of both my car and van and have one like yours, i think they are perfect for one plus one dog, but i'm hanging on to mine now, think of going full timing, well not thinking, don't think i'm going to get much choice, but that's another story. :dance:


----------



## lotusanne (Aug 5, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> That's true, if i didn't have them i would get rid of both my car and van and have one like yours, i think they are perfect for one plus one dog, but i'm hanging on to mine now, think of going full timing, well not thinking, don't think i'm going to get much choice, but that's another story. :dance:



OMG Jen, whats happened?  Thats a big step, cant you rent somewhere?


----------

